# More of the gang



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Here are more photos from the session that we did with our poodles on Saturday...

Grace & Angel










Grace










Billy










Grace


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

What nice photos  All the dogs look great too of course!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

*more*

Billy










Billy, Carly, and Grace










Carly










Carly is bored! LOL


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

*and the last*

Grace is a princess










Grace and Angel










Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Enjoy indeed. Loved em' all.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

They all look wonderful. I loved the first one with there heads tilted together...soo cute.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Just lovely.


----------



## Luna09 (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow Amazing photos!!! They look stunning!!!!

Abe


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh my. I loved them all. What a treasure.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

WOW awsome shots each one of them


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

They look just wonderful, every single one. I can't remember the original thread - did you take them yourself or are they professional ones? I would love to have some taken like that of T & Locky.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

So is Grace a blue and Rocky a black? Honestly those could be used as a wonderful color pictorial on the subtle differences in color. Especially with Angel's brown added in.
They all looked adorable! GREAT job!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I have not been in the studio in months and was a little unsure of what I was going to get. But, I am happy with the results. The poodles were a real inspiration to get me working again since they are so beautiful. I couldn't wait to get them all prettied up and start photographing them.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Blue Fox said:


> They look just wonderful, every single one. I can't remember the original thread - did you take them yourself or are they professional ones? I would love to have some taken like that of T & Locky.


I am a professional photographer and did them myself. I also put them in Photoshop and did some artistic work on most of them. I graduated last June from the Hallmark Institute of Photography in Turners Falls, MA. One of the premier photography schools in the nation.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

gwtwmum2 said:


> So is Grace a blue and Rocky a black? Honestly those could be used as a wonderful color pictorial on the subtle differences in color. Especially with Angel's brown added in.
> They all looked adorable! GREAT job!


Grace is a silver but is only six months old so she has quite a way to go before she clears. You asked about Rocky but we don't have a Rocky. Did you mean Carly or Billy? Carly is a black & white and Billy is a Blue who is also six months old and just starting to clear. His muzzle and hair is a definite brown tint in the sunlight which is a sure sign that he is a blue according to our research. At this point, it looks like he will be a dark blue when he clears. Angel looks mostly chocolate at this point but her muzzle is lightning up and her eyes are light. We think, at this point, that she may be a silver/beige. She is only four and a half months old so she has a way to go to clearing.

We won't be absolutely sure of the colors until they are a bit older.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

they are soooo beautiful and you are talented to get such good pix- i wish I could do the same!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> I am a professional photographer and did them myself. I also put them in Photoshop and did some artistic work on most of them. I graduated last June from the Hallmark Institute of Photography in Turners Falls, MA. One of the premier photography schools in the nation.


I'm a photographer as well by trade, I get paid to do shoots. Your
work is lovely, I love Princess Grace! Beautiful doggies, I need to post
some of my work as well.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Whoops - Billy not Rocky...I was typing quick when I should've been getting my kids ready for school. 
WOW - so the difference is between a silver and a blue. Billy looks so dark for a blue. Again - beautiful pictures!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

mercymoon said:


> I'm a photographer as well by trade, I get paid to do shoots. Your
> work is lovely, I love Princess Grace! Beautiful doggies, I need to post
> some of my work as well.


Thank you Mercymoon! I would love to see some of your work. Do you have a web site? If you want to have a look, I have one, decaphotography.com. If you look in the pet gallery, you will see a photo I did of my sister's doberman last year. I entered it in the Professional Photographers of New England's annual convention contest and took the highest points in the student category. It was my first blue ribbon. Even though it tests your mettle, photographing animals is one of my favorite subjects.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of beautiful dogs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Those are nice pictures , your silver poodle is so beautiful


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

The pictures are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the compliments. We just love our babies!!


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

They are gorgeous what fantastic pics


----------

